# kids with dyslexia



## noodleaki (Aug 27, 2012)

We have two sons (8 and 10) who have both been diagnosed as being dyslexic. The elder has problems with wrtitten work and organisation but his reading is good. The younger is very dyslexic and has seven hours a week special tuition at his current school but is still struggling to read and write (he is in P 3 now). 

Has anyone got any suggestions for what school in Cairo would be most able to accommodate and and help them, and whether there is any good specialist help available outside school?

Just in case it makes any difference, they are both currently at Greek school in Athens but they both speak English well and the elder boy reads well and can write a bit.


----------



## Helen Ellis (Aug 9, 2008)

Saw this, I presume you know about it but here it is anyway, just in case. You could suggest it to any proposed school. Free OpenSource Dyslexia Font - OpenDyslexic


----------

